# Help with Sodium Nitrate



## Kuntryboy39 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have 5# of sodium nitrate. How the heck do I make aqua Regia? I have been using Nitric acid but it costs too much!!


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 6, 2012)

> I have 5# of sodium nitrate. How the heck do I make aqua Regia?



You add HCl...


----------



## Kuntryboy39 (Mar 6, 2012)

hcl = muratic acid ? and what are the ratios


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 7, 2012)

Kuntryboy39 said:


> hcl = muratic acid ? and what are the ratios



No *HCl* = muriatic acid


----------



## butcher (Mar 7, 2012)

My suggestion is to READ.

If you do not study you can only hurt yourself or others.
not only could you be a danger to yourself and other you are not likely to get gold without doing at minimum the following in my opinion. And I am just trying to help you here so take it in that light.

Read safety section,
Read dealing with waste,
Read Hoke's book,
Read the welcome to new members in general chat,
Do all of this before even trying to make homemade aqua regia.

After you do this, me or any one here on the forum will help.

From one country boy to another.


----------



## gene carr (Mar 13, 2012)

i only have a 250ml glass,can you break down the correct amt for sodium nitrate to break down gold cpu and etc.


----------



## butcher (Mar 13, 2012)

gene carr,

Back when the forum was small, we could spend time answering every little question some one asked, but the forum has grown so much it is hard to re-answer all of these questions over and over thousands of times, and doing so fills the forum with the same old stuff for members to sort through when looking for an answer to a problem.

Here are some thing's to do that will get you started learning, and it will answer your questions, it will also arm you with the tools you need.

Hoke's book free download (book section), a must read for success.

Safety section, and dealing with waste to protect you and those around you, also situations to avoid.

READ! For future and all members, (Found at the bottom of the basic’s page).

Welcome, to new members (found in general chat), also study the general reaction list.

Guide to the forum (general chat).

Getting the gold pure and shining, (help needed section).

Washing gold powders by Steve (in tutorials).

Also visit Laser Steve’s web site (link in any of his posts) he also has a search engine on his site that is wonderful to find any question you could think of on this forum.

This is just the beginning of the adventure, have fun.

And welcome to the forum

Gene this is the best answer I can give you or anyone here needed an answer to a question, as if I just gave you a simple answer to your question you have at the present time, I would be cheating you out of all of your answer’s you would need to the question to come, by starting with these, you will have all of the answer’s.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&as_q=poor+mans+aqua+regia+&num=1000&ft=i&as_sitesearch=goldrefiningforum.com%2Fphpbb3&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any


----------

